# Please don’t judge! New here with a free Savage Creek! (Yes I’ve heard all the jokes)



## firecat1981

Welcome. I think your a bit hard on the boat, most of us here probably never heard of them. Maybe it' just a local reputation it has from your area.


----------



## yobata

Welcome! Most of the members love photos, so post some when you get a chance!


----------



## DWest563

Here is a photo
I am just going based on what I have read. I also have read once redone they are pretty decent boats


----------



## bryson

Never heard of it, but looks like a decent platform. What handling issues have you heard about?


----------



## DWest563

bryson said:


> Never heard of it, but looks like a decent platform. What handling issues have you heard about?


I have read just that, “handling issues” due to the tunnel design there really isn’t a ton info out on these boats. I’m with you in the fact it’s frustrating there isn’t more info. There was some issues with workmanship on the fiberglass. I’m hoping once it’s restored it runs well and all the bad reviews I have read just come with the reputation of the boat. 
To me the design seems good and I have also read positive threads about how they are after restoration unfortunately most are old and the pictures are long expired


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I'd take that for free any day!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Is it a tunnel? Can we see a pic of that glorious tunnel?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Never heard of them but I'll give you double your investment back . Yeah more pics!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Also that trailer looks to be worth at least 2k or so, I'd say you're doing fine!


----------



## not2shabby

No judgement here! Welcome! Very cool project you have on your hands!


----------



## firecat1981

It's a shallow water, low deadrise, low weight, tunnel hulled skiff. It's gonna have some handling issues, just like all the other similarly designed boats. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MAK

That’s a really nice looking skiff. 
What are the supposed leak problems that you mention?


----------



## DWest563

This is the closest pic I have of the tunnel right now I’ll get some more close up soon 
I appreciate all the info


----------



## DWest563

LowHydrogen said:


> Also that trailer looks to be worth at least 2k or so, I'd say you're doing fine!


Yes when I say free I mean I got my money alone in the trailer and motor back


----------



## DWest563

MAK said:


> That’s a really nice looking skiff.
> What are the supposed leak problems that you mention?


There was a problem with subpar glass work. The hull was very thin and he stringers would pretty much come out of them causing a crack almost the the entire distance of the hull. I guess this was a common issue


----------



## Capt Rhan

Geenoe had that problem way back thin glass to keep down weight. I hate wood in boats


----------



## Capt Rhan

Oh and great lookin rig run it and enjoy who cares about issues someone reports


----------

